# Whiskey cabinet



## WildMatt84 (May 8, 2008)

Posted this on another forum I frequent and figured I'd share with you ladies and gentlemen as well

So forever and a day now, my whiskey has been banished to an extremely unorganized and very cluttered cabinet under my counter. I finally decided to remedy this issue and started working on a stand alone cabinet/mini bar for my whiskey collection. I even put some storage for momma's funny tasting grape juice.



















Couple coats of Cherry stain



















Managed to get everything stained and a couple coats of poly on today, just didn't take any pictures


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

We need to see said whiskey in the cabinet to truly judge it!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Looks good. But, I do agree with GT with regard to final judgement.......lol


----------



## WildMatt84 (May 8, 2008)

Finished










And stocked


----------

